# Anyone using Knockdown Outdoors app?



## captaincrown (Oct 19, 2016)

We've been using it at our camp, replacing the old sign in board.  So much better to know exactly when people check-in and check out.  Plus, it reminds people to check out, cuz people used to always forget.  

The measure distance tool is ridiculously addictive.  I find myself sitting in the stand measuring everything - even the field at Sanford Stadium!

We even drop pins to let guys know where we are when tracking a deer in the swamp.

Anyone else using this?


----------

